# Lion Hunting



## Mshunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone out there have any expeience hunting with outfitter Wade Lemon in Utah for lions? I am from Misssissippi and am looking for a reputable outfitter.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

he would be a good bet


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Ive heard nothing but good from the people who know him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

ive heard hes a great guy and knows what hes doing


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wade Lemon is a great guy and guide. He hunts some awesome country with tons of lions. You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

MsHunter,
I can tell you that without reservation, if you are paying money for a cougar hunt, you are in good hands. For the area he hunts, he has been long term successful.. 

There is another really good cat guide, Kim Payne in Salina Utah. He and his staff and especially his dogs will certainly send you home with a cat and a lot of memories you will never forget.

Lots of good qualifies lion guys in central and southern Utah.. Talk to them on the phone, and you'll make the right choice. If you need help with websites or phone numbers just let me know.. KattTraxx

edit: You can call me as well, and I will give you even more personal information and recommendations. Let me know and I'll get you my number if you'd like.. KattSkatt


----------

